# Xp- 100 center grip or rear??



## killitgrillit (Sep 22, 2012)

Howdy all,
 Been out of handgun hunting for awhile, did the contender/encore thing for years now looking at building an xp100.
 Looking for some thoughts on rear grip or center grip? I know all about the triggers etc. I guess looking for opinions on which is easier to shot from stand,ground bench etc.
 It will wear a barrel in the 16-18 range with brake either .308 or 6.5x284. 
Any info greatly appreciated.


----------



## ejs1980 (Sep 22, 2012)

I haven't shot a center grip xp but do have a center grip competitor. What I can say is for me(everyone is different) it's easier to shoot a rear grip from the bench and the center grip in field positions. If I was outwest shooting prone off a bipod it would be rear grip all the way but for Georgia I want something I can shoot decent off hand.


----------



## Win1917 (Sep 23, 2012)

I'll second ejs's comments. If you're going to go with an 18" barrel I don't see there being much point going with a center grip. Functionally it's going to be used like a bench gun in the field and moving the grip a couple inches forward isn't going to change that. Might as well go with the rear grip and take advantage of what that design has to offer. With a shorter barrel it won't be as muzzle heavy and then I can see more of a decision to make between the two.


----------



## John I. Shore (Sep 23, 2012)

I've been shooting my XP's for a number of years, both for hunting and paper punching......My choice would be for a center grip.  More balance and I just love the way they handle and shoot.

Whichever way you go, post a pic of it so we can share it with you.  Good luck with it.

John I.


----------



## killitgrillit (Sep 23, 2012)

Thx for all the info, gonna start looking for a good deal on one now.


----------



## Nimrod71 (Sep 24, 2012)

I had one in 35 Rem with center grip and it shot great.  I don't know if it makes a difference in a bolt action pistol but you may want to check the laws on barrel length before you go to an 18 inch barrel.


----------



## ATLRoach (Sep 26, 2012)

Nimrod71 said:


> I had one in 35 Rem with center grip and it shot great.  I don't know if it makes a difference in a bolt action pistol but you may want to check the laws on barrel length before you go to an 18 inch barrel.



There is no issue with a 18" barrel or any barrel length here in GA but other states have a minimum barrel length. I have a center grip striker with a 18" 7WSM.


----------



## ejs1980 (Sep 26, 2012)

There is one on the swap and sale right now. It's a 221 but I think that's what most of them started as.


----------



## JWarren (Oct 7, 2012)

Mine all have shorter than 18", but I find that the factory center grip works well...even though I do not really care for the shape of the remainder of the stock as it can be difficult to hold still in a  hunting situation unless I do a little extra planning with my rest.


----------



## Davec9 (Aug 11, 2013)

I have an XP100 in .35 with a rear grip 16" barrel, I use it mostly in the N.FL woods, sitting in a box stand or tree stand stationary it is great using a rest.  I would love to try it with a center grip, please let us know how this works out. Anyone use a .35 with a center grip setup?


----------



## XP 284 (Aug 12, 2013)

I've never shot a rear-grip XP but my 2 center-grip XPs (358 Win & 284 Win) are noticeably more pleasant to shoot than most of my Encores.  Balance is the biggest difference, but the grip configurations also help to make a shooter more technically sound IMO.


----------

